# JPanel setMinimumSize()



## Eva87 (17. Dez 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe bei meine JPanel die Methoden:

setPrefferedSize() und setMinimumSize() auf dem Panel gesetzt. Erwartet hatte ich dass sich das Panel nicht mehr als die gesetzte MinimumSize verkleinern lässt was aber nicht der fall ist.

Muss ich noch weitere Attribute setzen?

Danke


----------



## mimo (17. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

wie habe ich mir das vorzustellen? Du hast wahrscheinlich ein JPanel in irgendein Frame verpackt und willst jetzt das sich der Frame  nur bis zur minGröße des Panels verkleinern lässt. Dafür muss die Information auch im Frame vorhanden sein.
Besser wäre es wenn du mal genau beschreibst was du eigentlich erreichen willst.

Gruß

MIMO


----------



## Eva87 (17. Dez 2007)

Hallo mimo.

Ich möchte mein Frame auf eine Mindestgrösse setzen.


```
public class Appl extends JFrame {

  public Appl() {
    setVisible(true);
    setPreferredSize(new Dimension(200, 200));
    setMinimumSize(new Dimension(200, 200));
    pack();
  }

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    new Appl();
  }
```

So dass der Frame nur vergrössert aber nicht unter 200 x 200 verkleinert werden kann...

Also so wie setResizable(false) aber nur aufs verkleinern  :wink: 

Gruss


----------



## mimo (17. Dez 2007)

Der Code müßte so funktionieren. Hast du eventuell noch andere Frames verpackt oder einen LayoutManager in einem Container oder sowas?


----------



## Eva87 (17. Dez 2007)

Danke für deine Hilfe.

Anscheinend ixistiert ein Bug der erst ab Java 1.6 behoben wurde...

Habe nun ein Workaround mit einem ComponentListener gemacht.

Vielen Dank nochmals...


----------



## Marco13 (17. Dez 2007)

Nee, bei Frames funktioniert das so nicht. Das Problem ist aber nicht neu.... es gibt einen Workaround, mit einem ComponentListener, schau (zum Beispiel!) mal hier
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=650475&tstart=-1


----------

